# Lacie painting



## imported_Varanus (Apr 29, 2012)

My fellow snake relocationer is very multi-talented (at least compared to me) and she recently completed this oil painting based on my Lace monitor "Sidney" for me. I'm chuffed and thought I'd share.


----------



## Ricochet (Apr 29, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 29, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Vincey (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks great!!
Wish i had some reptile art come to think of it!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 29, 2012)

The detail is incredible, that is absolutely beautiful  your very lucky


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 29, 2012)

very nice .


----------



## pythrulz (Apr 29, 2012)

Good likeness there and detail


----------



## Shotta (Apr 29, 2012)

wow that painting is amazing!
so lifelike


----------

